# Minging Skoda Superb clean up! Warning, very dirty content inside!



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi guys,

A colleague at work asked me to have a look at her Dads 3 year old Skoda Superb Estate as he was unsure about whether to keep in or trade it in for a new one. I asked what condition it was in and she said, "it's pretty clean, just needs a little bit of a tidy up and the cream leather looks a bit dull..."

Lets see what you think about that??









Exterior not too bad... Lets go inside...



















Grim. Not too bad she said... Why buy a car with cream interior to you don't plan on at least hoovering it every three years or so?

Anyway, every cloud has a silver lining and all that, big improvements were going to be reasonably easy to achieve as it was so bad.

As always, I started on the exterior with the wheels. The new formula of Auto Finesse Imperial was used to great effect! A bit clingier than the older version, it also foams up better and did a cracking job of removing the nasty yellow stains on the wheels...









Next up, a new Iron Removing product to me which was Gyeon Iron. I've been mightily impressed with all the other Gyeon products I've tried so lets see how this gets on..







Some serious crud being washed away...



Pretty good, but I have to say it doesn't knock Dodo Ferrous Dueller off the top spot in my detailing cupboard...

The car was then sprayed with a strong TFR solution to loosen the dirt on the paintwork...



Whilst dwelling I also sorted all the door shuts, panel gaps, petrol cap, engine bay with Surfex HD and an Envy Brush...









After rinsing these bits, the car was washed 2BM with Wolf's White Satin and a Microfiber Madness Incredimitt...



After rinsing the shampoo off, I sorted out the fair bit of tar that was splattered down the passenger side. ValetPRO Citrus Tar & Glue Remover worked wonders...

Before/After:



After this it was clayed with a clay towel and White Satin as the lubricating solution... not sure what happened to the light here!



Once the car was inside and dried with plush towels and the Aeolus dryer, I set about a couple of jobs before I got cracking on the interior. Given the state of the cream carpets/leather I decided that the paint would get a quick cleanse with the DA and AF Rejuvenate, and that was that! However, I did try and clean up the roof bars and tried something I've never done before which was use an old spot pad on the rotary with some AF Mercury... worked a treat!







As it happens (probably due to it never being washed) the paintwork was in surprisingly good condition so after a quick whizz round with AF Rejuvenate on the DA, the paint was cleansed using Gyeon Prep, followed by coating with Gyeon Can Coat. This is simply the easiest LSP I've come across. Effortless, adds loads of gloss and will last 6 months. Brilliant!



The front screen was cleaned with AF Crystal (as was all glass inside and out), and GTechniq G5 was applied and left to cure..



Tyres, arches and engine bay were dressed with Obession Nero, other britework polished with AF Tripple, other exterior trim dressed with AF Revive, exhaust polished with AF Mercury and that was that for the exterior.

I then turned my attention to the, quite frankly, disgusting interior.









I made a new best friend for the day... My Karcher WD2.200 Extractor I picked up for £20... Earned it's money on this one!



Carpets were removed, hoovered, sprayed with Wolf's 'Insider' APC and scrubbed with a Megs Interior brush. They were then dampened with a spritz of water and extracted to leave this...



The interior carpets and plastics were hoovered, sprayed and scrubbed in the same way, but with the added power of the steam cleaner for the plastics which made things much easier. I have to say, Wolf's Insider APC saved the day here. I got though a litre of it and it was brilliant...













The leather was also treated in the same way... Sprayed with Insider APC, Steamed and lightly wiped with a damp MF cloth. The handbrake was particularly bad, but was hugely improved...



Armrest came up well too...



Here's a 50:50 from the drivers seat...



The whole interior was steamed and then dressed with Wolf's Silk Milk which leaves a lovely satin finish and provides a nice fresh scent.

Once the interior was cleaned and looked much nicer, I gave the paint a final wipedown with Gyeon Cure before pulling outside for some after shots...



































The owner was delighted and said it felt like a new car again so I was happy. I have to say it's possibly the biggest improvement I've seen in a car I've cleaned.

A hard days graft and a well earned beer when I got home!

Thanks for looking,

Jon


----------



## martin_46 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wow some improvement there! Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Wow, what a turnaround!

I could not help but chuckle how someone could think of that as pretty clean.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Awesome work. My baby Superb Estate will never get even remotely close to that state.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Yet another of your high quality details/write ups, i do enjoy reading your threads as they are very informative and usually show exactly how to carry out a particular action.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

You're a very patient man Jon! For a car with relatively low miles, it was a disgrace! Epic turn around mate, great thread and content as always. 

:thumb:


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

I like it, there must be still people out there who trade their car in because:
- the ashtray is full
- the car need a wash and they cannot be bothered
- the car need a hoover out and a good clean. 

My ex always thought that her car was immaculate, she had always every 15 month new Audi's. 
And the dealer did send always 2 weeks later at least 2-3 binbags with stuff what was left in the car, ninety nine % was rubbish and could go straight in the bin. 
but she believed she kept the car clean and well. 
Some people are just blind and don't see the dirt and rubbish. 

But none the less you did an Superb job there and he will get at least 1.5k extra for trade in.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

excellent effort and excellent results well done:thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

What a fantastic turn around Jon!

And urgh that interior


----------



## Greboth (May 14, 2012)

That wasn't pretty clean but it is now spectacularly clean, good job :thumb:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Fantastic turnaround boss! Certainly a hard day's graft! :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Great job Jon, I see you recommended DJ FD, seems like you really rate it plus your work is great. What do you use it for? Paintwork or wheels? Might pick some up at Waxstock.


----------



## Ed_VeeDub (Sep 22, 2008)

cracking work!


----------



## Alan16ac (Jul 28, 2011)

Great job done there, looks fab! Can you work this magic with my Superb, mine has cream interior and well... It's not looking it's best.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

good work again


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dirty begger, no need for that, thats just pure filth, wonder what their house is like? You made a lovely jubbly job of that.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Kash-Jnr said:


> Great job Jon, I see you recommended DJ FD, seems like you really rate it plus your work is great. What do you use it for? Paintwork or wheels? Might pick some up at Waxstock.


Yeah it's fantastic, I highly recommend it for all surfaces to be honest!



ibiza55 said:


> wonder what their house is like?


That was my first thought funnily enough! :lol:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Immense work, bloody cream/beige/light interiors are awful when they are not looked after.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Good work man


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work there Jon.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great turnaround, well done.


----------



## Gixxer6 (Apr 5, 2014)

That was pretty clean? I think Specsavers have a potential new customer.

Great turnaround, nice work! :thumb:


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

What a difference. That was in some state before! Interior looks amazing now. Owner should be banned from owning a car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Superb job:thumb:


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Just shows what hard graft can achieve, really looks nice now mate.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Jon u r fast becoming a hero of mine! That's unbelievable work again mate!


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice work Jon!

A huge improvment overal!

The interior must be a pain in the ass to keep it this proper with that color!

So the WD 2.20 is a real bargain? Does this also spray water? Like you can have with Numatec extractors?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

You've done an awesome job there!!

So, did he decide to keep the car?


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

luke w said:


> Jon u r fast becoming a hero of mine! That's unbelievable work again mate!


Haha thank you!



Wout_RS said:


> Very nice work Jon!
> 
> A huge improvment overal!
> 
> ...


Thanks Wout. No the Karcher is purely an extractor, no wet-vac like the Numatic George, however for £20 delivered to my door it was a bargain! Saved the day on this detail too!



Sicskate said:


> You've done an awesome job there!!
> 
> So, did he decide to keep the car?


Thanks! He did decide to keep it, however I told him if he did want to trade it in it would be worth more now than ever after the improvement so he may decide to sell!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I love getting stuck into cars like this:detailer:

Good skills fella:thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic results there. That was in an awful state!!!

It looks brand new now - well done!!

Cooks


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

Cracking effort. For such a new car with low miles it was a disgrace lol


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow what a great job you have done there and don't know how some people get there cars in such a state myself.


----------



## chrisibiza (Aug 6, 2008)

Brilliant job, why would anyone let their car get into that state?! 
I can't even imagine letting my car get anywhere near that state.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks chaps/chapesses.

No I can't believe it either, it's bloomin awful! However, it did make for an enjoyable day for me so it worked out well!


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

great turn around JB I always enjoy the bad ones as the afters appear to look much better but that was horrible but looks new again, were they happy?


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Another brilliant write up Jon, must have been a very satisfying transformation


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn good work, was a bit grim, and would be madness to trade a three year old car with only 26k on! Esp a diesel


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> great turn around JB I always enjoy the bad ones as the afters appear to look much better but that was horrible but looks new again, were they happy?


Thanks Nick. Yes they were happy, so all was worthwhile. Those gloves you sent me worked a treat too, thanks for that!



ocdetailer said:


> Another brilliant write up Jon, must have been a very satisfying transformation


Cheers mate, yes it was very satisfying getting that interior to an acceptable state! I couldn't have lived with it at all. :wall:


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Wow all that done in a day. Well done mate fantastic job.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## wrxsti (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Great job on a lovely car. My parents are on their second one, and despite doing even less miles that this one (11k in 27 months in the first one they had) theirs could be terrible inside - thankfully both of theirs had the black leather interior.
Still, gives me something to do when I visit I suppose. 
Nice job !


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Thanks very much for the comments!


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice job. That interior was an absolute disgrace.

How is that even anywhere near "Pretty clean"?.


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Superb work!


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

What a ****e tip, great turn around and I bet you were wishing the superb wasn't such a bloody big car


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

This is 'not that bad' in the same way as Father Dougal said the car they had to raffle off was 'not that bad' after Father Jack crashed it!! LOL 

*Disclaimer

This wont mean anything to anyone who hasn't seen Father Ted!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

MadOnVaux! said:


> This is 'not that bad' in the same was as Father Dougal said the car they had to raffle off was 'not that bad' after Father Jack crashed it!! LOL
> 
> *Disclaimer
> 
> This wont mean anything to anyone who hasn't seen Father Ted!


:lol::lol:


----------



## SeanC2 (Jan 21, 2014)

I bloody love details like this, haha! Great job.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

JBirchy said:


> Thanks Nick. Yes they were happy, so all was worthwhile. Those gloves you sent me worked a treat too, thanks for that


Glad they turned up, how do you say they compare mambas? How was the glass cloth?


----------



## pavsingh (Apr 24, 2008)

You deserve to keep the car, the owner has no care! credit to your hard work mate, amazing turnaround!


----------



## Top Gear Dog (Nov 28, 2008)

Nice one!! What wheel brush was that as a matter of interest??


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

What dilution of AF Imperial did you use there?


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

what a turnaround... great work!! thanks for posting :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Top Gear Dog said:


> Nice one!! What wheel brush was that as a matter of interest??


Cheers. It's just a standard EZ Detail brush! Been through 3 of them now and they are superb. Wheel Woolies are also great but sometimes they're too large to fit the gap betweek disc and rim.



ocdetailer said:


> What dilution of AF Imperial did you use there?


As the wheels were quite bad I went with around 1:5 to get the bite. On lightly soiled wheels I reckon 1:10 would be spot on.


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Great work Jon, posts like these show what graft goes into detailing.


----------



## Dingabell (Apr 9, 2008)

Fantastic turn around there Jon can def see where you've been :thumb:

Colin


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Had to have a read after you mentioning it at the weekend mate!

Don't know what your on about it wasn't that bad to start with....... it was atrocious

Cracking work as always


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

nichol4s said:


> Glad they turned up, how do you say they compare mambas? How was the glass cloth?


Sorry Nick, I missed this post all together! I've got a sample of Mambas but not tried them yet, other than that I've only ever used the medical ones. They're very sturdy though!

I did have a good look but couldn't find the glass cloth in the packet... I probably missed it, so really sorry!



Dingabell said:


> Fantastic turn around there Jon can def see where you've been :thumb:
> 
> Colin


Cheers Colin! Good to have a few catch ups at the weekend!



Jonny_R said:


> Had to have a read after you mentioning it at the weekend mate!
> 
> Don't know what your on about it wasn't that bad to start with....... it was atrocious
> 
> Cracking work as always


Cheers Jonny!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Mambas from waxstock by any chance jon? Haha


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Mambas from waxstock by any chance jon? Haha


They are but I didn't get them! Someone came over and gave them to Chris and he gave them to me to test out!


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah right mate cool, I got some
Then realised what they were and got a box here haha


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Jonny_R said:


> Ah right mate cool, I got some
> Then realised what they were and got a box here haha


Yes I've always just used standard ones so looking forward to seeing how they perform! :thumb:


----------

